# Habe die Fischereiprüfung Bestanden



## Dobermann1983 (18. November 2016)

Hi @all!

Leider war ich längere Zeit nicht mehr im Forum Aktiv.
Und wollte euch Mitteilen, das ich am 07.11.16 Endlich die Fischereiprüfung Erfolgreich Bestanden habe.
Ich wollte die Prüfung eigentlich letztes Jahr schon machen.
Aber leider kam was da zwischen.
Jetzt Darf ich endlich auch in Deutschland Angeln.
Und nicht nur in Holland wo ich eigentlich her komme.
Die Prüfung war wie ich finde ziemlich einfach.
Drei Leute sind aus unsere Gruppe leider Durchgefallen.

P.s. Ich hatte meine Prüfung im Kreiß Recklinghausen NRW

Mit freundlichen grüße 

Und Petri Heil von

Manuel


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Habe die Fischereiprüfung Bestanden*

Klasse, Dir hiermit herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------

